# Notes for readers and Guidelines for authors

## Nitro

Notes for readers and Guidelines for authors

Sections

Note to readers

Note to authors

Howto submit your document

1. Note to readers

Readers are not allowed to post in the documentation forum.  If you have a question or problem, post it in another forum and reference the document by including a URL along with you question.  This should keep this forum to pure reference and keep discussions elsewhere.

The Doucmentation forum is not meant to be a replacement for documentation included at www.gentoo.org.  Instead, it is meant to be a centralized location for supplementary documentation and/or documentation to get tested before becoming official and published at Gentoo.org.

If you notice a bug or inconsistency, you are encouraged to notify the author of the document.

2. Note to authors

In an effort to keep all documents represented in a single uniform format I have setup several guidelines:

Put all code and commands in  code tags.  Example: 

```
emerge -u world --pretend
```

 Put all lists in the list tags. Lists can be bulleted, numbered, or alphabetized; follow the previous link to learn more. Example: /dev/hda

/dev/hdb

Use the same title on the top of the page as the message subject, and make the font bold and set the font size to large/18.  For more information about formatting fonts go here

Have your document layed out in an organized manor.

Make sure your method works, and be prepared to help those who may have problems using it.It wouldn't hurt for you to look at all the functions of BBCode, which are written here.

3. Howto submit your document

Make sure you understand all the guidelines mentioned in section two.

Post your document.

----------

